# [kde] Menu Internet vide (résolu)

## SnowBear

Bonjour,

hier j'ai installé kde-meta et j'ai un problème avec le menu "internet".

En effet celui-ci est vide.

Comment faire pour le peupler ?Last edited by SnowBear on Wed Jul 18, 2007 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

A la main :/

Pas le choix.

----------

## polytan

Ca fait peur ce genre de réponse   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Mais non, t'ouvres kmenuedit et tu mets les applis... c'est pas la mort.

Un menu propre, c'est important  :Wink: 

(surtout que je m'en sers jamais et que je fais ALT+F2 presque tout le temps ^^)

----------

## Desintegr

Il y aussi l'outil kappfinder qui permet de chercher les applications installées et de créer des raccourcis dans le menu KDE.

Sinon, personnellement, j'utilise très rarement le menu KDE, tout comme Temet.

J'ai un raccourci clavier pour lancer les applications souvent utilisées (Konqueror, Konsole, etc.), sinon j'ai une icône rapidement accessible dans kicker.

Sinon, en dernier recours, il y a toujours la combinaison magique Alt+F2.

----------

## SnowBear

j'utilise aussi alt+f2 mais j'aimerais quand même comprendre pourquoi le menu internet n'est pas peuplé (ce n'est pas la première install sur laquelle çà me le fait).

----------

## ghoti

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Comment faire pour le peupler ?

 

Essaye ceci :

- s'il existe, efface le fichier $HOME/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu (si tu ne veux pas le perdre, sauvegarde-le  :Wink: )

- exécute la commande  kbuildsycoca --noincremental

Vérifie aussi kcontrol (control center),   Composants de KDE/Performance de KDE/Onglet "Système"

Ne pas cocher la seule option présente ("Désactiver la vérification blablabla ...")

----------

## SnowBear

Merci ta première solution a fonctionner  :Wink:  .

Maintenant je vais pouvoir nettoyer les différentes sections ^_^.

----------

